# October 17 So Cal Howl-O-Ween Bully Show



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Our show with a kids costume contest and bully costume contest!
Can't wait!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds cool... wanna fly us out to socal? lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im jealous that everything happens in Cali.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to add weight pull to!


----------

